# pagina marjiuanata della notte     :-)



## Tebe (20 Luglio 2012)

Oggi Mattia è stato particolarmente pesante, o forse ero io che lo percepivo così. Ma la roba della scatola di cartone proprio...
Ha cominciato a mandarmi sms del tipo
_Adesso ti cambio e ne prendo una più giovane. Oramai sei da rottamare.AHAHAH_
Oppure
_sei in fisima oggi eh? AHAHAH paura delle analisi eh?AHAH_
Chi cazzo è. Parente di exStermy diventato?

Un cretino totale. Anche perchè. Se non ti rispondo. Smettila.
No. Mi ha chiamata incazzato del fatto che non gli rispondessi.
Lo fankulizzato in tempo zero dicendogli che gli avrei dato il resto quando ci saremmo visti al Flap.
Niente. Mi sono sentita dire che.
Io. Non capisco. L'ironia.
_Io._
Ma la sua non è ironia. E' rottura di coglioni ansiosa che mi scarica addosso.
Come sempre del resto. E temo che il peggio debba ancora venire.

E mentre ero in questa situazione emotiva un pò rude. Con i canini snudati. La lingua biforcuta. Il coltello a serramanico infilato nelle brasiliane.
Insomma.
Mentre stavo decidendo se farmi partire un embolone con Mattia di quelli pesanti. O chiedere a Pollo doppia_ sigaretta_....
Mi scrive Manager.
_Come stai???!!!!????_

Ecco. Quella cacofonia di punti interrogativi ed esclamativi....mi sono entrati nella testa come chiodi sparati.
Mi hanno irritato ancora di più.
Non lo so perchè. Ma davvero...mi hanno....e non potevo nemmeno magnarmi a soffocotto un bacetto perugina perchè mi è stato vietato il cioccolato e sto mangiando robe da ospedale, e nemmeno  Chanel che mi sono spruzzata ha sortito l'effetto di ricondurmi sulla strada del_ flapflap._
Niente.
Prima di collegare il cervello. Ho risposto.
_Che palle che sei. Ma come ti sei messo a scrivere?
Più che un mostro sembri un batuffolo davvero.
e non provare  a darmi una rispostaccia.
Comunque sto bene._

Ovviamente, e non ci vuole Eliade per sibillarlo, non mi ha risposto.
Ma era quello che volevo alla fine.
Non comunicare con lui. lo scrivo da giorni come un autistica.
perchè ancora non so  cosa farne di "noi". E continuo a comportarmi in modo medusesco e lo farò finchè non trovo  un valido motivo per.
Smettere di vedere manager o continuare.
Lui mi piace. Contro ogni umana comprensione me ne rendo conto. Ma anche NON mi piace.

Di sicure ci sono tre  cose.
La prima. Non farò più assolutamente nulla per far succedere  una quinta volta.
la seconda. se lo fa lui cedo.
La terza. Mattia è uscito con i suoi amici e per la prima volta stasera i miei sensi di colpa verso questo tradimento hanno avuto un notevole ridimensionamento.

Anche se non cambia il punto primo.
Basta flap flap a Manager.
Sarà poco. Ma forse farà la differenza. 
o forse no. Non lo so.




No! non voglio tornare fedele, piuttosto la guest star anni 70, guarda!
meglio che vada a dormire.







p.s. maurì, bona la maria di pollo.


----------



## Disaule (20 Luglio 2012)

Modalità reazione maschi a situazione di stress causata da malattia (quelle che conosco personalmente, non escludo campionario più ampio)
a) negare la possibilitá
b) rimuovere la possibilità
c) rimuovere il problema
d) minimizzare al confronto della loro terribile unghia incarnita che non li fa dormire da mesi
e) ironizzare con toni grevi, anzi più cagati sono più grevi diventano
f) farsi consolare per lo stress pazzesco che provano
g) soffocarti di attenzioni eccessive facendoti sentire vicina al gran passo
h) razionalizzare con il risultato di farti incazzare ancora di più


Conosco i tre punti fermi che hai fissato. Conosco bene. Di solito disattendo puntualmente al primo.


In bocca al lupo per oggi. Con il pensiero con te.


----------



## Nameless (20 Luglio 2012)

in bocca al lupo!


----------



## Salomè (20 Luglio 2012)

Prevedo uno svenimento di mattia tra 3....2....1....secondi! 
un abbraccio tebina


----------



## Eliade (20 Luglio 2012)

Tu mi adori troppo! Ormai ogni 3 post ce n'è uno con il mio nome...:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (21 Luglio 2012)

Disaule;bt4541 ha detto:
			
		

> Modalità reazione maschi a situazione di stress causata da malattia (quelle che conosco personalmente, non escludo campionario più ampio)
> a) negare la possibilitá
> b) rimuovere la possibilità
> c) rimuovere il problema
> ...


....proprio tutti uguali gli uomini...mmmmhhhh....non se ne esce....va beh...mal comune mezzo gaudio

Per i tre punti fermi...non disattenderò il primo, ne sono certa. Ma sai perchè?
Perchè se lo facessi mi sentirei un pò senza via di fuga...

Per il resto devo continuare a fare analisi e ripetere il pap test fatto con Nosferata (che non ha banfato, quindi ho perso 50 euro) perchè a sorpresa due ore dopo avere fatto tutto mi è venuto San Sanguino.
nel frattempo mi sento a pezzi e sono in attesa che il dopamento integratori faccia effetto!


----------



## Tebe (21 Luglio 2012)

Eliade;bt4547 ha detto:
			
		

> Tu mi adori troppo! Ormai ogni 3 post ce n'è uno con il mio nome...:rotfl:


e certo...sei la mia croce fottuta da quando sono entrata qui dentro.
Ricordi chi diceva...se non puoi combatterli alleati?
Comunque...riuscirò a portarti sulla retta via!:diavoletto:


----------



## Tebe (21 Luglio 2012)

Salomè;bt4544 ha detto:
			
		

> Prevedo uno svenimento di mattia tra 3....2....1....secondi!
> un abbraccio tebina


niente svenimento. Sono andata da sola. L'ho placcato prima:mrgreen:


----------



## ToyGirl (21 Luglio 2012)

Dai, sti sms non si possono sentire...  Non sei mica un uomo che ride di certe battutacce... Suggerisco forte pugno sul naso a Mattia!!!:unhappy:

E... in bocca al lupo


----------



## Tebe (21 Luglio 2012)

Nameless;bt4543 ha detto:
			
		

> in bocca al lupo!


...hemmm...io e il lupo abbiamo fatto fuori il cacciatore......


----------



## aristocat (21 Luglio 2012)

un abbraccio. Punto.

ari


----------

